# Aquarium photography



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

The problem is you bought a Nikon, let the war begin :bounce: :hihi:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

now now.. we don't need a war... I have a canon but respects the Nikon.

You can definitely get a macro for under $1K... under $600 even. Just shop around. If you want to get fancy, get a flash that detaches off the body.
A lot of bad photography is due to bad lighting and bad use of the flash.

The flash should be angled above your camera and on top of the tank even.


----------



## jelisoner (Mar 27, 2008)

im also looking for one for my nikon d40 but around 300 anyone know of any decent macro lenses in that price range?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/Tamron-SP-Autofocus-90mm-2-8/dp/B00021EE4U

http://www.nikonians.org/html/resources/non-nikon_articles/tamron/90_macro/index.html


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

for micro the 60mm is great and sharp, i got it used for about 300 maybe cheaper now but i dunno....or get a 105mm VR micro thats like 600-700. you should invest in a tripod if you want great pictures. another good route is get a 50mm 1/8, every photographer should own one of these, there cheap around 90-100 brand new, cheap and fast and does well in low light.


----------



## youareafever (Mar 18, 2008)

i take pictures with my gfs canon xsi. what i really want for that camera is a 100mm macro lens. 

alot of photos are touched up too in the end so photoshop can be some help.


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions *epicfish* and *nikond70s*. I thought about the 105mm but it's expensive enough (~$750) that I hadn't moved past thought to action . I hadn't heard of the Tamron but it seems both nice and priced in a sweet spot in terms of me being more ok w/ pulling the trigger. Plus if I get that I can still pick up the 18-200 for walkaround on vacations. Yay! I will definitely pick up the 50mm, been thinking about that for a while (and so cheap so how can you say no!).


----------



## carlos05 (Aug 8, 2006)

Best thing to use is a tripod. Try to keep the ISO as low as you can to reduce noise and practice. I have a Canon 40d but haven't had the chance to practice taking tank pics yet. I also don't have any macro lens so best I can do is a short zoom.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Get an SB-600 Speedlight with the money you saved on the Tamron.


----------



## youareafever (Mar 18, 2008)

www.fredmiranda.com <--may help you when deciding on what to get.


----------



## White Worm (Aug 22, 2007)

I took this with my D50 18-55. I also have the 70-300 lense.
Discus fry are very small at 5 days old.


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

White Worm said:


> I took this with my D50 18-55. I also have the 70-300 lense.
> Discus fry are very small at 5 days old.
> 
> View attachment 9155


Wow very impressive...did you have really good lighting? Tripod? External flash? Inquiring minds want to know! :bounce:


----------



## White Worm (Aug 22, 2007)

Just point and shoot, no external accessories or fancy setup/lighting.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

cannon D5 is the way to go best camera you'll ever use


----------



## scottstephen (Jun 13, 2008)

Just bought a Nikon D40 with 18-55 yesterday. So far the macro pictures are great, but aquarium pictures still not perfect. Not sure why, but hey, I have only been shooting with it for a couple of hours. I will try a tripod and other settings tonight.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

aquatic-photography.com is a very nice place to go to.

But get yourself an external flash too. A macro lens and external flash are key to good aquatic photography.


----------

